# Marples Record 04 Hand Plane



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the first hand plane I've purchased in quite a while. It's a Marples Record 04….nothing particularly special about it, not my favorite plane, not old, not rare, and not my best plane, but it was too good a deal to pass up at $20 plus s/h. That Hock blade was a big part of the allure. It should clean up beautifully.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's a decent, average plane with a premium iron, so it will work very nicely for you once you've sharpened/tune it. It should be worth what you paid for it, unless the shipping was overnight express. Did Record use different color blues for different tools or times? I've got my Record lathe from the late 80's and it's a darker, less pastel looking blue.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Good deal-The Hock blade costs double what you paid for the whole plane.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea, the color seems to change with the era. Some of my oldest Record planes were very dark. Newer ones seem lighter. My more modern Record is the 6th one in from the left sandwiched between a couple of oldies but goodies.:









I picked this up on Ebay and was shocked no one else bid on it…I was sure others would spot that Hock blade and bid the price up.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice collection you have there….congrats on your good deal….


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a neat looking spread you've got there. I need to get a sheet and banquet table for my workshop!
My lathe is about the blue of the 4th from the left. 
What's the rudolph looking plane in the middle (the one with the red nose)?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Rudolph was a Fulton or maybe a Dunlap. He's long gone….he wasn't like the other kids!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Very nice collection .

*I picked this up on Ebay and was shocked no one else bid on it…I was sure others would spot that Hock blade and bid the price up.* Too many of us can't resit a bargain and had to quit watching ;-))


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*justJoe* and others: There's a pretty good overview on Record plane chronology of the different shades of blue that Record used over the years: http://www.recordhandplanes.com/dating.html


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I like Record planes. They seem very underrated to me.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great collection of planes. Personally, I think any decent plane is something special. I only have one right now and it isn't anything to write home about, but I enjoy using it every time I pick it up.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link poopiekat.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

One heck-of-a collection.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*JustJoe*: Yeah, I was surprised to learn that one shade of Record Blue is indeed the same as "Irwin Blue". I'd prefer not to associate one with the other, I like Record planes! Irwin tools… not so much.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have several records and I like them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The only Record tool I have is my lathe. I bought it 17 years ago and after much use I haven't even had to change a drive belt on it. Mine was built in Sheffield England, but I think they are now built in China.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrat, Record used to make wonderful tools, but like Stanley I think they slowly lowered the bar.
But even the newer are great tools whene you just set them up right.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

